

China's GDP May Be Up to 10 Percent Bigger Than Thought - ekm2
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-12-15/chinas-gdp-bigger-than-you-think

======
melling
Last week China passed the U.S. as the world's largest economy, by at least
one measure: [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/its-official-america-is-
now...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/its-official-america-is-now-
no-2-2014-12-04)

It's just staggering how quickly they're growing. China used more concrete in
3 years than the U.S. used in the entire 20th century.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/niallmccarthy/2014/12/05/china-u...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/niallmccarthy/2014/12/05/china-
used-more-concrete-in-3-years-than-the-u-s-used-in-the-entire-20th-century-
infographic/)

